# Tappan Saugeye/Bass



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Camping at Tappan this week. Picked up a few smallmouth on traps yesterday eve. No real size. Any locals have any reports ? Any info would be appreciated. My buddy is bringing his boy out. Just hoping to get him on a few fish. 
Instead on the phone.
Lol .


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Should have said I was hunting Timber Rattler's !
Or Bigfoot !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Tappan is hit or miss for the most part.
Rig the kids with float and hook with a piece of worm, that should keep em busy.
OR troll worm harnesses. you can catch everything in the lake on those. Saugeye, Crappie, Catfish, Bass and pan fish.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply back. T Clark. Had given up on this thread. Lol.
But did catch quite a few Crappie and Perch dragging some harnesses slow. No real size. A few smaller saugeye. And lost a huge one ! Dam line snapped. Sounded like a whip crack. Must of had a nick in the line. Always on the look out for that. Oh well !
Was just pretty dam hot out there everyday until I went back to work !!!
Then it cooled off !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Could a been a big cat broke that line too. There're some hefty flathead and channel cat in there too.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

TClark said:


> Could a been a big cat broke that line too. There're some hefty flathead and channel cat in there too.


 Yea, Have caught many of those large cats trolling and casting. Also had a few demolish flicker shad hooks. Just did not seem like a cat. Have caught several Saug/Walleye right at 8lb and 1 closer to 10, in a 4year stretch, Back in years past. With no line issues.
Oh well.
I was due.
Lol.


----------

